# woodrat



## boxer (Sep 15, 2004)

Has anyone had any experience with the WoodRat Joinery System? I watched the free demo. They make it look pretty enticing. You can see it at www.woodrat.com


----------



## ejant (Sep 10, 2004)

They want 5 bucks for the DVD.

Can it do through dovetails.


----------



## boxer (Sep 15, 2004)

This thing will do any kind of dovetail you can imagine. Really, any kind of joint you can imagine. The demo made me drool. Yet, I've never talked to anyone who had one.


----------



## fredsintheshop (Sep 10, 2004)

www.woodshopdemos.com did some reviews of it in the past.


----------



## woodsmith (Sep 27, 2004)

You probably know that the Woodrat is made in England, if you go to this site and search for Woodrat you will find everything you ever need to know about it and more.

http://www.ukworkshop.co.uk

Keith


----------



## Dewy (Sep 15, 2004)

Took your time getting here Keith.  
Someone asked about a router tool that does most things shown on the 'Woodworks' programme and I said it sounded like a 'rat'


----------



## Dave_Willemain (May 4, 2008)

*Yes but parts?*



Dewy said:


> Took your time getting here Keith.
> Someone asked about a router tool that does most things shown on the 'Woodworks' programme and I said it sounded like a 'rat'


I am frustrated because I have yet to use my Wood Rat and am outraged at the shipping privces for parts I need.:big_boss:

Dave


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

What parts do you need Dave? Woodrat has no control over transportation costs across the Atlantic.


----------



## martin godfrey (Jan 23, 2013)

Dave 
We have had our marketing severely disrupted, but are now rebuilding our presence in America so that we can ship from Aurora IL, but we are not quite there yet. 
However, we do go easy on shipping prices when sending parts from England, and we've held our basic product prices for the last four years or so, despite our suppliers putting their prices up on us.
So we're not all that bad.

Martin


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 25, 2014)

With the Woodrat you can create any of many types of woodworking joint.

To square the end of a length of wood just put the piece into the cam-lock, make sure it is up under the plate. 
Then zero the router cutter on the top of the wood, a 1/2" straight will do and then set the router for say a 1/8" or 2mm cut.
Then set the wood in front of the cutter, depth the bit and then track the bit in a clockwise direction across the wood and when done the wood should be totally square and there should also be no breakout.

This is totally accurate and quicker than any other method.

When the way of approaching woodwork with the Woodrat is understood then this is a quick and accurate method of working.
No rules or digital readouts just traditional pencil marks.

Martyn


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello Martyn, Welcome to the forum.


----------

